# Expired stuff in your fridge



## Rocklobster (Apr 18, 2016)

We are getting a new refrigerator today so we were cleaning it out this morning. It's not the first time we've purged it. I couldn't believe how many jars or containers in there that were either expired or we didn't want any more. I love to food shop so I am always trying new things. We got a whole green garbage bag of jars and containers.(lots of emptying and rinsing before they hit the blue box).

I'll bet many people have a large percentage of stuff in there fridge that has been there too long but they figure they'll use it "some day", or they only tried it once and weren't crazy about it but don't want to toss it because they paid good money for it...

Our fridge looks empty now. I guess we'll have to fill the new one up with a bunch of stuff we aren't going to eat. Sounds like fun!


----------



## creative (Apr 18, 2016)

Maybe because I lost my sense of smell (and am ageing, i.e. not having a brill memory now), I am organised about this issue.

When I open, say, a jar of pesto.  I read how long it's good for and enter it on a food 'calendar' e.g. in 6 weeks time I enter 'pesto' so I know to use it up by then.  It's just a piece of paper, divided into the next 6 months, that I keep on the inside of a food cupboard.  I have found it to be invaluable/very useful so I am sharing this as a possible solution.

I admit to being 'caught out' though when it comes to dried herbs and spice jars!  (A longer time frame bypass my 6 month calendar).


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 18, 2016)

Same thing happened to use about a year ago. We thought the fridge was crapping out, so we had to empty it, and store what we were keeping in our ' over flow' fridge in the garage.

When all said and done, so much was either expired or crap we won't use.  Another large percentage was condiments that I tried once for a specific recipe and no longer have much use for ( I guess the recipe wasn't that good  )

Like yours, our fridge looked so empty, now only containing the necessities.
It took a good 3 + Months just to fill it again.  It really amaze me how little I really need to go on with my day to day/ week to week culinary needs.

btw, thanks for reminding me, I have a pot of soup in the over flow fridge that needs to be tossed.  ( the bad thing about having a fridge that you don't necessarily used every day, is things get lost or forgotten about out there.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 18, 2016)

At my house the only problem item is salad dressing, purchased on a deal with a double coupon! 

I try to resist buying them and tell myself I can do a better job but they sneak into the refrigerator and hide behind the giant jar of Claussen dill pickles until I find them and use or toss them.  When I do use them they rarely end up on a salad, they get used in everything from a marinade to a meatloaf.


----------



## Addie (Apr 18, 2016)

A jar of capers. Only five years past the expiration date. For me it is the bottom shelf on the door and the crisper drawers. And right now I have two jars of mayo that are both open. Plus the new one in the cabinet. I only use it mainly for sandwiches. And that may be every six months. But summer will be here soon along with macaroni and potato salad. 

I should look in the crisper drawers at least once a week. But I don't.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 18, 2016)

We do a fridge and freezer flush every now and then. The freezer in particular, it usually involves asking each other "Do you know what this is?"


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 18, 2016)

I just did a small purge a couple of months ago.  Living alone, I try to be careful with buying condiments unless it's something vinegar based that has a longer life.  And of course the must haves such as mayo, mustards, relishes. My weakness is Marie's Ranch Dressing, so when I buy it I just figure I'll be having a lot of salads for the next few weeks  and as AB said, it sometimes makes its way into other dishes. 

Same with fresh herbs, too - when I buy cilantro for example, it's rarely for one meal in mind - I'll usually use it up that week for pico de gallo, tacos, burritos, guacamole, quesadillas, etc.  Fresh herbs aren't all that spendy unless I use a few leaves of it and end up throwing the rest away.  

Fresh fruits and veggies go pretty quick around here, but sometimes something in the crisper will get forgotten and need to be tossed. 

Congrats on your new fridge, Rock!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 18, 2016)

We last did a purge when we got our new fridge.  We probably should do it again.  

What I really have to do is clean out and defrost the freezer in the basement.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 18, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> We last did a purge when we got our new fridge. We probably should do it again.
> 
> What I really have to do is clean out and defrost the freezer in the basement.


 
We did that right before we moved (so we wouldn't have to move the ice/frost build-up).  Yet, we still managed to have a "do you know what this is?" moment yesterday when Craig was looking through the deep freeze.  We've been trying NOT to stick things in the freezer without them being labeled but sometimes do.  

When I emptied the fridge at the old place I threw out tons of stuff, mostly Asian condiments, pretty much anything I couldn't remember buying recently, but we still ended up with a bunch.  

I bought  another door bin for the fridge last week.  Those things are expensive!  I shopped around on-line and got the lowest price I could and it was still around $40, almost $50 by time tax and shipping were added.  At least it gives us a little more shelf space.  No more space on the door for another one though.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 18, 2016)

The problem I've found is that you sometimes have to look long and hard to see those expiration dates. Things in my fridge have had a tendency to overstay their welcome simply because the date is out of sight and out of mind.

I've gotten into a new habit. When I buy a jar or bottle of something, I now look for the date and record it with a sharpie in big numbers right on the top of the lid. Makes it easy to see at a glance what's old, and do a weekly purge.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 18, 2016)

CraigC said:


> We do a fridge and freezer flush every now and then. The freezer in particular, it usually involves asking each other *"Do you know what this is?" *



Don't you just hate that?? It's the law here that everything must be labeled in the freezer with my writing not his! If it's his writing, it's still a guessing game.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 18, 2016)

Addie said:


> A jar of capers. Only five years past the expiration date.


 
Hah!  Only 5 years, that's nothing.   When I cleaned out my step-mom's fridge , freezer and pantry when I stayed with my dad after her accident, I found 10, 11, and even one 12 year expired things.  Guess it's a good thing she never cooked much (and daddy didn't cook at all) cause who knows what might have happened to them if they had eaten some of that stuff.  And I wasn't being nosy, knew I was going to be there for a long while and was trying to use what she had to make meals for me and my dad.  

Since I know some of the rest of you have parents getting on up there, might be worth offering to clean out their fridge/pantry when you are visitng.  I NEVER dreamed my step-mom would have not cleaned her pantry and fridge out from time to time.  She kept an immaculate house and kept the fridge clean, just never bothered to check the expiration dates for some reason.


----------



## Addie (Apr 18, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> We did that right before we moved (so we wouldn't have to move the ice/frost build-up).  Yet, we still managed to have a *"do you know what this is?"* moment yesterday when Craig was looking through the deep freeze.  We've been trying NOT to stick things in the freezer without them being labeled but sometimes do.



When I am going to be wrapping a lot of meat for the freezer, I make sure I have everything I am going to be needing even before I take the first package out of the fridge. And that includes a Sharpie Marker. I also cut off the outside label and put it inside one of the pieces of meat. It gives me the date it was bought and what it is. That label is on one side of the freezer bag, and on the other side I write what it is and the date of wrapping and into the freezer. I have a magnetic holder on the fridge and keep several Sharpies in it. They never leave the kitchen. If a Sharpie runs dry, I make sure I put it on my grocery list. I know, they cost more at the grocery store, but it saves my sanity. 

I place the Sharpie holder on the back of the counter where I am working along with the wrap and freezer bags. One package of meat comes out of the fridge, cut off the label, wrap, and place in freezer bag. Mark freezer bag. Put in freezer. I have it down to a science. 

Sometimes the freezer is so full, and yet I still buy more meat, even though I don't need it. Can't pass by a really good sale. So I empty the freezer and place the new stuff at the back. The oldest stuff comes up front and gets used first. 

After 60 years of keeping house, I have some hard and fast rules. Sharpies for the kitchen, stay in the kitchen. The manual can opener (in case of power outage) has it own drawer. The kitchen scissors have their own drawer and not to be confused with my sewing scissors. And lastly, you walk in the door with the house key in your hand and immediately put it where it belongs. Not a lot of rules, but they have helped me keep my sanity.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Apr 18, 2016)

We just cleaned ours out yesterday, and found some mustard that expired last month.

A jar of cat whiskers doesn't expire, does it?


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 18, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Don't you just hate that?? It's the law here that everything must be labeled in the freezer with my writing not his! If it's his writing, it's still a guessing game.



I'm going to have to pass that law here  Recently, DH just wrote "Chicken" and the date on a freezer bag. Sometimes it's hard to tell the difference between thighs and breasts when they're frozen. 

I keep several Sharpies, a pack of small Post-Its, pens and a roll of tape in a drawer in my peninsula for labeling. I tape the Post-Its to jars and plastic deli containers.


----------



## Addie (Apr 18, 2016)

CrazyCatLady said:


> We just cleaned ours out yesterday, and found some mustard that expired last month.
> 
> A jar of cat whiskers doesn't expire, does it?



Collect enough and you can weave a blanket with them.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Apr 18, 2016)

Addie said:


> Collect enough and you can weave a blanket with them.



We were actually thinking more like cloning...but that's a good idea!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 18, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm going to have to pass that law here  Recently, DH just wrote "Chicken" and the date on a freezer bag. Sometimes it's hard to tell the difference between thighs and breasts when they're frozen.
> .



Another good reason to pass the law GG, along with 'bone in", or "boneless" chicken parts also.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 18, 2016)

It's rare to find anything in the freezer unmarked, but I found a frozen baggie of something white. I was going to toss it out, but decided to defrost it just for kicks. After smelling it, I couldn't place the smell so I tasted the thick sweet sauce.
You guessed it...ice cream!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 18, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> Hah!  Only 5 years, that's nothing.   When I cleaned out my step-mom's fridge , freezer and pantry when I stayed with my dad after her accident, I found 10, 11, and even one 12 year expired things.  Guess it's a good thing she never cooked much (and daddy didn't cook at all) cause who knows what might have happened to them if they had eaten some of that stuff.  And I wasn't being nosy, knew I was going to be there for a long while and was trying to use what she had to make meals for me and my dad.
> 
> Since I know some of the rest of you have parents getting on up there, might be worth offering to clean out their fridge/pantry when you are visitng.  I NEVER dreamed my step-mom would have not cleaned her pantry and fridge out from time to time.  She kept an immaculate house and kept the fridge clean, just never bothered to check the expiration dates for some reason.



Great suggestion!

My mother had low vision and was the same way.   If mom could find an empty spot in the refrigerator or the pantry she just kept putting stuff in.  She was amazed at how much easier her day to day routine was when she allowed me to do a purge and quick inspection on marketing day.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 18, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Great suggestion!
> 
> My mother had low vision and was the same way. If mom could find an empty spot in the refrigerator or the pantry she just kept putting stuff in. She was amazed at how much easier her day to day routine was when she allowed me to do a purge and quick inspection on marketing day.


 
Yep, she was the same way with medications.  I found stuff that was up to 5 years old.  Nobody else in the family wanted to throw it away because they were afraid she would get mad at them.  She was/is really bad about self-medicating.  Right before I left, I went through all the meds, put everything that was expired or she was no longer supposed to take in a big plastic baggie, gave it to the visiting nurse to dispose of, and told the rest of the family to blame it on me if they needed to because I wouldn't be there to "face the music."  She never said a word to me when we talked on the phone afterward.  I don't think she even missed it cause nobody else said anything to me either when we talked.


----------



## rodentraiser (Apr 18, 2016)

Due to using food stamps and having so little room to store things, usually everything I buy is eaten in the same month before I go shopping again. One of  my friends worries because I let the cupboards, fridge, and freezer go down to empty before I shop. A bad habit I'm trying to get out of. 

Having said that, I do check the mayo, ketchup, soy sauce, and other jars I have in the fridge from time to time. I buy small jars and I think most stuff gets eaten before it goes bad. Right now the only thing I have to worry about is the hamburger I have thawed in the fridge and the pizza I am eating. I'm going to finish the pizza tonight and fry up the hamburger when (if) it ever cools down tonight.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 18, 2016)

Salad dressings for sure. I have about 5 of them and don't use them up before they're expired.  I've started buying the 8 oz. Wishbone and Kraft salad dressing containers instead of the 16 oz. ones, altho, they don't come in all flavors, just the most popular ones.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Apparently I am a hoarder of jarred horseradish.  Dug around and found a couple of jars in the back of the fridge.  One still has the plastic strip on it, never opened, but also is a good 3 years past the expiration date.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 18, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Apparently I am a hoarder of jarred horseradish.  Dug around and found a couple of jars in the back of the fridge.  One still has the plastic strip on it, never opened, but also is a good 3 years past the expiration date.



Jarred horseradish, yes!  I don't cook enough roasts per year to use up horseradish before it's past it's exp. date, which isn't that long to begin with (once opened). I've not really noticed any bad taste if I use it way past it's exp. date...it's so hot.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Caslon said:


> Jarred horseradish, yes!  I don't cook enough roasts per year to use up horseradish before it's past it's exp. date, which isn't that long to begin with (once opened).




I put it up front.  Since it's unopened, it's still good, right?  

It keeps staring at me every time I open the fridge door.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 18, 2016)

Actually, I'm pretty lax and just don't worry much about out of date condiments. I've never experienced any condiment that was unusable as long as refrigerated. Am I in danger and alone with this idea?


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Not at all, Kay.  My ketchup, worchestershire sauce, and mustard are all past their prime (along with my horseradish) but I still use them, and we haven't died.  Yet.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 19, 2016)

Horseradish can loose potency really fast. Beaver brand lasts longer than any, from my experience. I got some horseradish powder from Penzey's and it's good to have on hand.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Apr 19, 2016)

I really wish expiration dates on stuff wasn't in such tiny print. Hubby uses a Sharpie on salad dressings and other stuff indicating the expiration dates, and that helps a lot. So far that stuff he marked will die in 2017.

If they make such big barcodes on stuff, why can't they make the expiration dates bigger?

Mercy!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 19, 2016)

CrazyCatLady said:


> I really wish expiration dates on stuff wasn't in such tiny print. Hubby uses a Sharpie on salad dressings and other stuff indicating the expiration dates, and that helps a lot. So far that stuff he marked will die in 2017.
> 
> If they make such big barcodes on stuff, why can't they make the expiration dates bigger?
> 
> Mercy!



My point exactly. If expiration dates are so dang important on condiments, one would think the dates would be bigger if it's really a health concern, and not just a ploy to buy new ones. Hmmm


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 19, 2016)

Jars and bottles have expiration dates?  I mostly just use stuff until its gone. Since I'm still typing, I guess I'm still alive. I will admit that if something looks a little dicey, I do pitch it. I am pretty good about keeping up with perishables like meats and cheeses. Occasionally we'll find a clamshell of strawberries that have grown beards, or a cucumber or pepper that has a juicy spot under the skin. When we go to pick it up.  Yuck. But I do try to be rather vigilant about using up stuff so I don't have to throw it out.



GotGarlic said:


> ...Recently, DH just wrote "Chicken" and the date on a freezer bag. Sometimes it's hard to tell the difference between thighs and breasts when they're frozen...


Meanwhile, Himself has been known to draw images of the contents rather than write it out in words. "Butt roast" was my favorite. I don't let him label freezer packages anymore...


----------



## creative (Apr 19, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Actually, I'm pretty lax and just don't worry much about out of date condiments. I've never experienced any condiment that was unusable as long as refrigerated. Am I in danger and alone with this idea?


I do this to a certain extent - after all there is a difference between a SELL by date and a USE by date (the latter being more important).  However, I do notice a decline in its quality.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 19, 2016)

Caslon said:


> Jarred horseradish, yes!  I don't cook enough roasts per year to use up horseradish before it's past it's exp. date, which isn't that long to begin with (once opened). I've not really noticed any bad taste if I use it way past it's exp. date...it's so hot.



It's not only for roasts.  Make your own cocktail sauce for seafood.  All Recipes has a bunch of recipes and they all use horseradish.  I love shrimp cocktail with a sauce that bites back.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 19, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> It's not only for roasts.  Make your own cocktail sauce for seafood.  All Recipes has a bunch of recipes and they all use horseradish.  I love shrimp cocktail with a sauce that bites back.



+1. My husband mixes horseradish with mustard to make spicy mustard for sandwiches. Could also use it for a sauce on chicken or pork.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 19, 2016)

It adds an extra zing to scalloped potatoes.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 19, 2016)

Some folks use it in bloody Marys.  I mainly use horseradish for shrimp cocktail sauce.


----------



## Addie (Apr 19, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Not at all, Kay.  My ketchup, worchestershire sauce, and mustard are all past their prime (along with my horseradish) but I still use them, and we haven't died.  Yet.



As far as I am concerned, if it has vinegar as one of the ingredients, I just ignore the expiration date. Vinegar is a natural preserver. I do have admit that I really never look at the expiration date of fridge stuff. That is until I am looking for something I just know I have. Hmm.... Where is it? Then when I find it, it I at the very back of the fridge, on the bottom shelf where any spills drip down on it. Only when I am washing off the item, do I look at the expiration date. By then, even the ink the date was printed with has probably expired. I toss it. Five years or more? Yeh. Toss it. Forget the vinegar thingy.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Apr 19, 2016)

Nice, we just did a purge of garage/pantry and refrigerator and t's so nice to see things gone we will never use up. The freezer is next but mall the steaks are going on the grill.  My son just did the restaurant where he is chef and pissed the other chef off because he threw out all the old meat and things out of date. You can't feed that to high end customers. The owner was pleased.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 19, 2016)

Addie said:


> As far as I am concerned, if it has vinegar as one of the ingredients, I just ignore the expiration date. Vinegar is a natural preserver.



These items have to have a minimum amount of acidity in order for vinegar to act as a preservative. Sometimes it's just there for flavor. You can't necessarily tell just from the ingredient list whether it's enough. 

These kinds of foods often have a use-by or best-by date rather than an expiration date. While they may be safe to eat, the flavor and/or texture may deteriorate.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 19, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> My point exactly. If expiration dates are so dang important on condiments, one would think the dates would be bigger if it's really a health concern, and not just a ploy to buy new ones. Hmmm



As I just mentioned, sometimes it means the flavor and/or texture deteriorate after these dates.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2016)

Lance Bushrod said:


> Nice, we just did a purge of garage/pantry and refrigerator and t's so nice to see things gone we will never use up. The freezer is next but mall the steaks are going on the grill.  *My son just did the restaurant where he is chef and pissed the other chef off because he threw out all the old meat and things out of date. You can't feed that to high end customers. The owner was pleased.*



That's the stuff you feed to the employees!!!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 19, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> That's the stuff you feed to the employees!!!



My thought too, or just ask the employees who would like to take it home.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Apr 19, 2016)

He refused to feed them 3 year old steaks and they discussed that. 
They eat well, though. He does get pissed when they eat desserts without asking but they know better now.


----------



## The Rugged Dude (Apr 19, 2016)

I hate throwing anything out... I give 'er the 'ol sniff test and if it passes, I'll use it up that day.  If it fails, it goes out to the back 40 ... 


One thing I don't worry too much about are the expiry dates.  I use things all the time that are "expired."  If it smells okay... (see above.) 


RD


----------



## Zagut (Apr 19, 2016)

Pet Peeve.

It's not an expiration date.

It's a "best buy" date.

It's about quality assurance.

There is no magic number.

Common sense is your friend in this situation.

Use it or toss it is up to you but don't let a date stamped on a can be what decides it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 19, 2016)

Lance Bushrod said:


> He refused to feed them 3 year old steaks and they discussed that.
> They eat well, though. He does get pissed when they eat desserts without asking but they know better now.



Seems like it would make good stock, though.


----------



## Addie (Apr 19, 2016)

Zagut said:


> Pet Peeve.
> 
> It's not an expiration date.
> 
> ...



You are so right Zagut. But most folks would rather stick to the old beliefs.  For them it is an expiration date. What a lot of them are forgetful of is that once a product is opened, it immediately starts to lose some of the quality of the product. And that is going on even before it is opened and still sealed. Air can rob a lot of foods of it quality. Those dates on the product are mostly for the store. They will pull the product from the shelves a short time after the date and return it to the maker.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 20, 2016)

Lance Bushrod said:


> He refused to feed them 3 year old steaks and they discussed that.
> They eat well, though. He does get pissed when they eat desserts without asking but they know better now.



While I understand 3 year old properly frozen prime steaks not being suitable for your Chef son in a high end restaurant, throwing them in the trash...*really?*


----------



## Zagut (Apr 20, 2016)

That's a good point Addie. Once it's opened a new clock is started. Again common sense (Not that there is much these days. ) should prevail. 

But I'm happy folks think it's a magic number because I've gotten some great deals at the meat counter on older meats that are perfectly fine but much cheaper due to the magic date.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 21, 2016)

Over here we have "Sell By" dates which are for the store's info, and "Use by" dates and "Best  By" dates which are both for the shoppers information. 

Strictly speaking, "Use by" means what it says but the producers so are worried about getting into trouble that these dates often err on the safe side so badly that, with a bit of common sense, a day or so after the use by date won't hurt. 

"Best by" is used on none-perishable items and the date may often be a year of two hence. They are usually products that might deteriorate in flavour or quality but won't actually hurt you if you let the "best by" date get away from you. 

Common sense is the thing. If it has a hairy beard, smells odd or generally doesn't look right, throw it away. And I am _always _careful about raw meat.  If I buy fresh meat (raw) and I'm not going to use it for a day or two I put it in the 'fridge in a "Lock and Lock" box but if I'm not intending to use it until, say, the weekend, it goes in the freezer. I think it's also important to load the 'fridge properly eg not putting raw meat on an open plate above some unwrapped food. 

One thing I threw out this week was the remains of a roasted chicken. As I was getting the milk out of the 'fridge I glanced down to see the cat just grabbing a mouthful of the bird from the bottom shelf! Needless to say the chicken was consigned to the dustbin. Fortunately there wasn't much left so not too much wasted.

I'm lucky in that I live 5 minutes in the car or 15 minutes walk from the shops in the village so I don't have the problems that some of you have with shopping and food storage.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 21, 2016)

Lance Bushrod said:


> He refused to feed them 3 year old steaks and they discussed that.
> They eat well, though. He does get pissed when they eat desserts without asking but they know better now.


I recently cooked and ate some fillet steak that I found in the bottom of the freezer. Couldn't read the date on it but I know it was part of a Christmas present from one of my butcher relatives to my mother. No idea how long it had been lurking in the frozen depths but my mother died in 2011 and hadn't been able to chew steak for a few years before that. The texture wasn't as good as I would have liked but the flavour was OK and I'm still alive. There's more still in the freezer so I'll probably eat that too. Having said that, I knew the meat's provenance so knew it was good quality and handled in hygienic conditions before freezing. I don't think I'd do likewise with meat of unknown origin.


----------



## Zagut (Apr 21, 2016)

Mad Cook said:


> I think it's also important to load the 'fridge properly eg not putting raw meat on an open plate above some unwrapped food.
> 
> Thank you for saying this. It's more important then the magic number.
> 
> One thing I threw out this week was the remains of a roasted chicken. As I was getting the milk out of the 'fridge I glanced down to see the cat just grabbing a mouthful of the bird from the bottom shelf! Needless to say the chicken was consigned to the dustbin. Fortunately there wasn't much left so not too much wasted.


 
My what a rude cat. 

Ethel and Lucy would never done such a thing. 

They'd have pestered me relentlessly until I surrendered and given them the chicken. 

The chicken should have gone into the cat bowl rather then the bin. 

That way there is less waste and happy kitties.


----------



## Janet H (Apr 22, 2016)

Rocklobster said:


> I'll bet many people have a large percentage of stuff in there fridge that has been there too long but they figure they'll use it "some day", or they only tried it once and weren't crazy about it but don't want to toss it because they paid good money for it...



Pleading the 5th on this....

Many years ago I wrote a song about this topic. 

View attachment 05 Red's Refrigerator Rag.mp3


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 22, 2016)

Janet H said:


> Pleading the 5th on this....
> 
> Many years ago I wrote a song about this topic.
> 
> View attachment 24641



 *Love* your song..you're really talented Janet!


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 22, 2016)

VERY cute, Janet, I loved that!!


----------



## Addie (Apr 22, 2016)

Zagut said:


> That's a good point Addie. Once it's opened a new clock is started. Again common sense (Not that there is much these days. ) should prevail.
> 
> But I'm happy folks think it's a magic number because I've gotten some great deals at the meat counter on older meats that are perfectly fine but much cheaper due to the magic date.



The very first thing I hunt for after getting my butter, milk, all the items in the first aisle, I head for the meats and go on the hunt for "Manager's Special" with that big red label. I once got a beautiful rib roast for half the price. I snatched it right off the cart before the man could even put it in the counter for someone to find before me. I always try to peel off that red sticker  when I get home, so I can see how much I saved and what was the original 'sell by' date. The more frugal side of me coming out.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 22, 2016)

That was great, *Janet*! Just the sort of thing Himself and I used to listen to on NPR's WKSU back when we lived in OH. You have some real talent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Addie (Apr 22, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> VERY cute, Janet, I loved that!!



+1.   I am going to assume that is your voice we hear.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 22, 2016)

Loved it, Janet!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 22, 2016)

I loved it too, Janet!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 22, 2016)

Janet H said:


> Pleading the 5th on this....
> 
> Many years ago I wrote a song about this topic.
> 
> View attachment 24641





Fantastic!

You deserve a spot on "The Prairie Home Companion" at the old Fitzgerald Theater!!!


----------



## SherryCarl (Apr 22, 2016)

I know just what you mean. The fridge fills up quick with jars of stuff barely used. I try to clean out the fridge once a month to keep everything new. It seems to work for me. Even though its not my favorite job


----------



## Nova (Aug 14, 2016)

Something to note, Only two things have actual expiration dates. Baby Food and Medicine. Everything else is best by, use by, sell by.

Best by is where the manf has figured the peak flavor to start falling off.
Use by, they just want you to replace it then, has no more meaning than Best By.
Sell by is for the grocery store, etc. If its not sold by then, they need to take it off shelves as it starts to go bad within a week of the sell by for milk and such.


----------



## Nova (Aug 14, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> Hah!  Only 5 years, that's nothing.   When I cleaned out my step-mom's fridge , freezer and pantry when I stayed with my dad after her accident, I found 10, 11, and even one 12 year expired things.  Guess it's a good thing she never cooked much (and daddy didn't cook at all) cause who knows what might have happened to them if they had eaten some of that stuff.  And I wasn't being nosy, knew I was going to be there for a long while and was trying to use what she had to make meals for me and my dad.
> 
> Since I know some of the rest of you have parents getting on up there, might be worth offering to clean out their fridge/pantry when you are visitng.  I NEVER dreamed my step-mom would have not cleaned her pantry and fridge out from time to time.  She kept an immaculate house and kept the fridge clean, just never bothered to check the expiration dates for some reason.



We found some old jarred syrup in my grandmothers pantry one year.... well quasisyrup, quasiglass...


----------



## Smokeydoke (Aug 14, 2016)

Hubby pointed out that the Red Lobster biscuit mix was 4 years expired. Oops. 



And I think my ketchup has turned into ketchup wine. I never use that stuff unless my "picky" eaters come over and want hot dogs and hamburger (which I rarely make on my own volition). 

I really need to do a cleanse too. Keeps me sane.


----------



## Nova (Aug 16, 2016)

Kathy Lee said:


> Hubby pointed out that the Red Lobster biscuit mix was 4 years expired. Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That dry mix woulda been just fine I bet.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 16, 2016)

Nova said:


> That dry mix woulda been just fine I bet.



Not if there was baking powder or soda in it. When they expire, baked goods don't rise.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 16, 2016)

I've kept ketchup/mustard and relish up at the cottage, year after year and never in the fridge. Relish would get used up for some reason but mustard/ketchup would last 3 years or more.  Was fine!  All of these sort of products are preserved with vinegars, sugars - they are not going to go bad easily.

Powdered stuff like Bisquick would get mealy worms or moths or whatever they're called.  

My son once looked at the date on a box of KD at the cottage one year and said, and I quote...  "MOM!!"  lol  the foil pack of cheese was rock solid - but the pasta was fine...    (think it was 4/5 years old - common! it was at the back of the cupboard!)

I have individual packs of yogurt in my fridge that are several months old past due. Had one yesterday...   it's was fine!

Packaged foods now-a-days are so processed, they usually only go bad if you use dirty utensils in and cross contaminate.  Not even mayonnaise goes bad anymore (***please note.. * other* than homemade ones with egg***) They are so processed, pasteurized, homogenized... they ain't gonna go bad sitting out a bit.  I put most things with mayo on ice only because I like them chilled not out of fear of bacterial growth.

Like was said earlier, common sense, common sense, common sense.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 16, 2016)

Well other food laws here  so a  yogurt out of date with month would have curdled or  fermented.  Yogurt doesn't last long since we are not allowed to add preservatives to it.
Swedish food laws are good but strict and  we have coherent system of use by day date and sell by date.But even we have our share of food problem.
I found a sausage in my fridge today, yeah from my birthday in May, it had fallen down behind the potato box and mummified. 

Honey, Sugar and salt never goes bad.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 16, 2016)

LOL  cakepoet I have had yogurt grow a grey beard, plus many other things. Sour creme, creme fraiche, etc. But north American ypgurt is so process that no matter their hype I'm still not sure it is even good for us. You are lucky!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 16, 2016)

Nova said:


> That dry mix woulda been just fine I bet.




If the dry mix included a leavener such as baking powder, it would have expired and the biscuits would have been flat.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 16, 2016)

Well even with all this good food, I still cant eat store bought bread, my delicate stomach cant handle the  added fibers.. 

Anyway I have now also  found  moldy marzipan,  praline filling and something I have no clue what it was to start with. I got ill in May, so yeah I am bit behind on the kitchen. My husband promised to clean the fridge tomorrow.  Thank god the freezer only have food for a month.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 16, 2016)

I have a system and it works great!!!

I keep a few permanent black markers in a kitchen drawer. When I unload my groceries I take most items and using a marker I write the month and year over the _barcode_. (That eliminates the decision of where to put it.)

For example, this month is August 2016 so I write _*816*_ on every barcode, not only bottles etc. that go in the fridge but also canned and boxed goods that go in my pantry. In December I will be writing _*1216*_.

I wanna know when I bought it even if it has a use-by stamp. I'm sometimes amazed at how old stuff is. Some stuff has no use-by stamp but I always have my "bought on" code.

Some items need no codes because I know I'll use them quickly (crackers, cereal) or they are easy to tell they are bad (milk).

Ya gotta admit it's a simple, easy to use system, and gives you the knowledge of how old it is so you can decide for yourself whether it's still good.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 16, 2016)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I have a system and it works great!!!
> 
> I keep a few permanent black markers in a kitchen drawer. When I unload my groceries I take most items and using a marker I write the month and year over the _barcode_. (That eliminates the decision of where to put it.)...



Assume you buy an item that's very well dated, perhaps two years out.  You write today's month and year on the jar/can and put it away.  If you don't open that container for several months or even a year, doesn't your handwritten date become meaningless?

Theoretically, a year after you bought that item you could buy the same item again with the same sell by date but a different Greg date.  Both jars would be equally viable but they'd have Greg dates a year apart.  The only difference is where the unopened items sat for that year.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 16, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> If you don't open that container for several months or even a year, doesn't your handwritten date become meaningless?
> 
> Theoretically, a year after you bought that item you could buy the same item again with the same sell by date but a different Greg date.



Why would the date he has put on the pkg become meaningless? He will still know which one he bought first. Choice is still his as to which to use first. 

And in the laws of probability and theoreticals, if he buys the same item a year later and it has the same sell by date as the first one - it is probably a car...  

Or ...  he should find another grocery store.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 16, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Why would the date he has put on the pkg become meaningless? He will still know which one he bought first. Choice is still his as to which to use first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It's a hypothetical situation. 
If the two items were purchased  a year apart and had the same expiration, the date he bought them means nothing. Both items were created at the same time and carry the same exp. date. One was stored in greg's pantry and the other in a warehouse. 

A more useful date would be the date it was opened.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 17, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> A more useful date would be the date it was opened.



Yes, that makes good sense too. 

But without getting into the hypotheticals and the myriad of possible mitigating circumstance... his dating idea works very well.

 and I should really subscribe to it (actually both of them)


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 17, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> Assume you buy an item that's very well dated, perhaps two years out.  You write today's month and year on the jar/can and put it away.  If you don't open that container for several months or even a year, doesn't your handwritten date become meaningless?
> 
> Theoretically, a year after you bought that item you could buy the same item again with the same sell by date but a different Greg date.  Both jars would be equally viable but they'd have Greg dates a year apart.  The only difference is where the unopened items sat for that year.



My point is that adding the date I bought it adds more information. I can decide at time of use which date to use.

Looking at it a different way, it's an implementation of a common stocking system called FIFO = first in, first out. You use what you bought first. Same reason I always reach to the back of the supermarket shelf when grabbing products. Many products are stocked by the clerk putting new stock at the back. FIFO!

I can think of many things in life where having more information is better. Worse comes to worse you can pick and choose which information you wish to base your decisions upon.

And lastly, some products have cryptic manufacturing information that may or may not have a sell-by or use-by date, particularly the many Asian products I buy due to my enthusiasm for Asian cooking. Some products are not even legal to sell in US until after the distributor has added a sticker with the nutritional etc. information on it.

The only date I don't want to know is my own expiration date!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2016)

FIFO only makes a difference if you're dealing with two item of different ages. If two items are the same age (expiration date) it doesn't matter which one you bought first or which one you brought home first  

That said, whatever makes you happy.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 17, 2016)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Looking at it a different way, it's an implementation of a common stocking system called FIFO = first in, first out.



Andy is a retired accountant. Pretty sure he's familiar with the concept of FIFO


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 17, 2016)

The list of weird things found  the fridge,  1 birthday candle, 1 toy shoes,  3 lolliepops stuck together,  1 bottle of  moldy taco sauce, 1 expensive beer ( YAY) ,3  rotten carrots and a slice of salami frozen to the back. My husband has now promised to help more, me getting ill meant the fridge got forgotten.


----------



## Nova (Aug 17, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Not if there was baking powder or soda in it. When they expire, baked goods don't rise.



So they woulda been Red Lobster Chedder Bay Cookies...


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 17, 2016)

As George Carlin once pointed out,

 if the carrot is just wimpy and pliable, throw it back in the fridge, it's not rotten enough to be thrown out yet.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 17, 2016)

This one  was begging for mercy...   I have actually cleaned a  kitchen where the bag of carrots started moving... Do I need to say more?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 17, 2016)

Nova said:


> So they woulda been Red Lobster Chedder Bay Cookies...



That just sounds nasty


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 17, 2016)

We've all done it.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 18, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> We've all done it.



Yes, but has it been in there long enough that you just tossed the Tupperware because you were scared to open it!


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 18, 2016)

" What did you just throw out?  Dont know, but  when I  open the lid, I heared screams of terror."


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 19, 2016)

A big fat marker is easier to read than use-by dates which are often small print and located in various places. Placing the bought-on date on the UPC makes it easy to find.

That said...


----------

